# Merkwürdige Website für E-Währungswechsel



## Terrabyte (10 März 2010)

Hallo Computerbetrug Community,

wir sind auf unserem Forum auf eine Website gestossen die äusserst kurios rüber kommt.

Ich habe bei euch schon die Suchfunktion gequält allerdings nichts passendes gefunden.

Es handelt sich dabei um 
[noparse]Diese Website    (//paysafecard2webmoney.com/paysafecard_de.html)[/noparse]

Es geht dabei um Umtauschmöglichkeiten von Paysafecards in andere E-Währung.

Allerdings hat diese Seite kein Impressum auch finde ich das ein seriöses Unternehmen keine Kontaktaufnahme via MSN oder ICQ macht.
Also ich kenne keine Finanzgruppe die ich so erreichen könnte ^^

Eine Nachfrage durch uns, weshalb diese Seite kein Impressum angibt wurde folgendermassen beantwortet:



> Wir sind nicht in Deutschland und deswegen sind wir NICHT verpflichtet  Impressum zu haben.
> 
> On 09.03.2010, at 19:43 , Marcel Fischer - FormMail Mailing System  wrote:



also die Server scheinen in Russland zu stehen.

Neue Masche oder schon bekannt ?

Das währe meine Frage.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Terrabyte


----------



## webwatcher (10 März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Website für E-Währungswechsel*

Die Domain PAYSAFECARD2WEBMONEY.COM  ist anonym registriert 


> Creation Date: 15-mar-2009
> Registrant:
> Private Registration


> *ab in die Tonne *


----------



## Terrabyte (10 März 2010)

*AW: Merkwürdige Website für E-Währungswechsel*

Danke webwatcher =)

ich wusste doch das da was faul is ^^

 :thumb:


----------

